# Balcony Pigeons, urgent need of help..



## zionart (Jul 22, 2012)

First of all, I want to thank you all for having and running this great forum. I have learned so much from this place! I am posting today, for the first time and I don't know where else to turn. I am so sorry that my first post is of this nature! 

I live in Fort Wayne, Indiana. I just moved back in with my mother to help here for awhile because she has just had surgery. She lives in a high rise apt. building in the downtown area. For about 6 years, she has had a pigeon couple living on her balcony. I think that at least one of the couple was born on her balcony. They never have caused problems. She has always fed them, and they would of course have babies, but as soon as they were old enough, the parents would scoot them on their way! 

Since I have been back, I have noticed that now there are several other pigeons there, and they seemed to have taken over the pigeon couples nest which was a make shift type shelter, that started as a box that was going to be throw away, until it was occupied. I noticed that the pigeon couple now just sleep on her balcony on a table, no nest at all. People have been complaining about the pigeons on other balconies, and I am so worried for them. It was not a good idea to let them stay there in the first place, but I know she didn't know that she could be putting them in danger. I don't know where to start. I can see that there are at least 3 nests in places on her balcony, and everything is covered in poop. I am going to try to clean the balcony as best as I can, but I am so worried about the 2 pigeons that have lived there for their whole lives. I was going to try to construct a small house for them, but I am afraid that the others will take it over. The original box that they lived in is still there, with others living in it. 

This whole situation is a terrible mess. I know I have to do something soon, before it get worse, and more complaints could cause them their lives. Please, anyone with any advise, I will listen! I want to do the best that I can for the welfare of these beautiful birds. I am willing to do the work, I just don't know what the best way to go about this is. This situation is all our fault, and I cannot go back in time, but I have to do everything that I can do to make it better now. 

I thank anyone in advance for any advise given. I also have already called many places, some refuges, some vets etc. and none will take any in, or have any advise other than to tear down all of the things on the balcony. I am just worried for the lives of the ones that have lived there since they were born.

Thanks for reading,
Zionart


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So you think there are 6 pigeons total? I suspect the additional ones hatched from the original couple.
One thing you can do right away so no more babies hatch, is to substitute the real eggs for wooden ones so that no more babies hatch. That will really cut down on the poop.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can buy some here.

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm


----------

